# Sand Leveling After Rain



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

Well I've been checking the weather everyday for a week now with plans to level today with 12 cubic yards of sand. Originally it was Wednesday, then Thursday, then Friday...just due to life and work. And as fate would have it, it rained last night. Woke up at midnight with our power out and a line of storms coming in...although I had literally checked the weather at 9pm and 0% chance of rain was expected all night and the next few days. COOOOOL.

So I got up and covered the sand with tarps as it did look like we'd be getting some thunderstorms and heavy rain coming through....local weather app showed 80% chance from 1-3am. And it barely rained. Not even enough to be readable on my rain gauge. Ground it wet for sure, but not soaked, more like a heavy morning dew.

Should I be ok to spread sand with the grass a little wet? I could possibly wait another day but I was prepared to do it today! Along with tricking my dad into helping me today :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Go for it. You might have to wait a little while after knocking down your piles where you dump it in the yard to spread it though. It'll fall in the turf canopy a lot easier when the sand is dry.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

How'd it go?


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

Went pretty good! Grass dried up pretty quick. Still have some more to do today and a lot of dragging


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

:thumbup: show us pictures! We like pictures! Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

@tcorbitt20 here you go!

June 5th




That middle section was sodded a few years ago (long story) so it already sits a little high so I went light this year (I did a good sand level last year on that section)...but that's why you see the sand disappear faster.
June 6th

June 6th - after another round of dragging and grooming

June 7th

June 8th


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looks really good! That's really good progress for a week


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Looks really good! That's really good progress for a week


It's actually 4 days! I added dates to the original post


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

ltsibley said:


> Went pretty good! Grass dried up pretty quick. Still have some more to do today and a lot of dragging


How many people did it take for the 12 yards? IT took me and a couple others about 6 hours to do half that.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

ltsibley said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks really good! That's really good progress for a week
> ...


Even better!


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

Wfrobinette said:


> ltsibley said:
> 
> 
> > Went pretty good! Grass dried up pretty quick. Still have some more to do today and a lot of dragging
> ...


It was just my dad and I. We had the little atv hooked up to the gorilla cart so that made things much faster. We worked from about 10am to 7pm with plenty of long breaks eating lunch/dinner and jumping in the pool a couple times because it was close to 95 degrees that day  
We moved about 10 yards Friday and then I did the last 2 yards Saturday morning. It was a long two days plus all the days before prepping with the aerating/collecting cores, mowing, spraying urea, mowing again...I'm spent. LOL


----------

